# Need ammo advice for Judge



## Forcetti (Jun 14, 2013)

I recently bought a Judge and a box of Winchester .45 colt 250 grain shells at the advice of the dealer on ammo selection. My problem is that the engraving on the gun says to use .45LC instead. I asked a friend of mine who is a gun collector and he said I have to use the 45LC as well. Is there anyone who can clear this up for me. Does it matter if I use 45 colt in place of the LC. This is my first handgun and admit I am not all that knowledgeable on the subject so any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

45 Colt and 45 Long colt are the same thing.

.45 Colt (.45 long Colt)


----------

